# Post pics ofr your Paul Reed Smith's!



## ToniS (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty self-explanatory  
Gonna post pics of mine later today.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey tongarr how's your B7 doing? have you had time to post some videos yet?


----------



## ToniS (Jul 21, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> hey tongarr how's your B7 doing? have you had time to post some videos yet?



Not yet dude, haven't got the time lately, but I will make some immediately when I get a chance.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

My PRS was made by Shamray. Its kinda like a PRS/LP hybrid.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

Its hard to get pics of because the color changes at every angle and different lighting.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

that's pretty cool


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

some more


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

Possumkiller, that thing is absolutely fucking beautiful, rep for that shizz mofo


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

Last two. Terrible photos I know. I bought this camera while I was in Iraq and this is the first time Ive really had a chance to use it. Its a lot more complicated than Im used to. Anyway, more about the guitar. I was VERY suprised when I got it. Its a lot nicer than I was expecting. Some guitars just have a very solid feel to them. Like you could drop it from the roof and just chip the paint. Its pretty hefty. I dont have a scale but I would guess at least 9 lbs. The frets and fretboard feel amazing. The only other guitar that has ever felt as good to me as this one was a custom shop ESP. Its really loud unplugged and plays like butter.


----------



## xschuldinerx (Jul 21, 2009)

ill post mine in a little while. the pics are my other computer. i like this thread. good job


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2009)

so far the only pics in a PRS thread isn't an actual PRS 

i wonder how many guys even on those on here.. im guessing maybe 5 regulars, from what i've read?

anyone w/ a standard or custom in emerald green, step right in!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's mine: 2001 PRS CE-22 in Whale Blue.









... and a comparison between my PRS and a Caparison Angelus.


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 21, 2009)

mm, i guess i need to take more pics haha. i got lazy i suppose


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 21, 2009)

'94 custom 24


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I know... It's an SE!!


----------



## xschuldinerx (Jul 22, 2009)

SORRY ITS NOT EMERALD GREEN!!! 
maybe next time. i want one too.


----------



## groph (Jul 22, 2009)

Tristan, that Caparison Angelus is fucking sweet.


----------



## DavyH (Jul 22, 2009)

Swamp Ash Special and McCarty Soapbar. The McSoapy is the only set neck I've ever really bonded with, and the PRS P90s are excellent.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tristoner7 said:


> Here's mine: 2001 PRS CE-22 in Whale Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
is it me or the paintjob / lacquer finish behind your bridge (on your PRS) is starting to fade / crack?


----------



## hairychris (Jul 22, 2009)

I still have the CuRo24 AP, but it has zebra BKPs loaded.

Sold on the Cu22 AP. It had RP pickups and sounded like GOD but I didn't get on with the playing position for my pick hand. 

EDIT: these are older APs so have IRW not BRW fretboards.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

DavyH said:


>




OMG, that MAPLE!!!!


----------



## NickB11 (Jul 22, 2009)

My PRS Tremonti 1 piece 10 Top


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2009)

^ That top makes me want to go swimming 

A couple pics of the Custom 24 10 top I had for a while


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2009)

steve, oh how i wanted to buy that 

and the tremonti  do want.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2009)

budda said:


> steve, oh how i wanted to buy that
> 
> and the tremonti  do want.



You sound like me about Eric's red one


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2009)

I just love sexy flame maple tops, i can't help it!

my only thing with PRS is, i dunno if i like any of the neck carves - i've only played a few of them.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jul 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> is it me or the paintjob / lacquer finish behind your bridge (on your PRS) is starting to fade / crack?



Its not the laquer cracking, the top on this PRS is really weird, I'll post up some better pics soon, it has this weird spalting thing going on in the maple, even though its flamed maple. As for the hardware, I replaced the cheap plastic knobs and mounting rings with chrome ones.



groph said:


> Tristan, that Caparison Angelus is fucking sweet.



Yeah, that was Ansley's ( the other guitarist in my band ) and was one of the sickest guitars I've ever seen/played/heard. He has sold one since then and I've been considering getting one but Caparison's prices are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jul 23, 2009)

what exactly is the difference between the normal finish and a 10 top?


----------



## budda (Jul 23, 2009)

the quality/amount of figuring, as far as i know.


----------



## tian (Jul 24, 2009)

budda said:


> the quality/amount of figuring, as far as i know.


+1

'03 CE-24 in Blue Matteo.


----------



## durangokid (Jul 24, 2009)

hey,tian that's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm planing to buy one ce-24 to,but in mccarty burst,the action can go very low on the board,lets say like a ibanez,or close to it?

hey,tian that's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm planing to buy one ce-24 to,but in mccarty burst,the action can go very low on the board,lets say like a ibanez,or close to it,please can you post a picture of the action of the strings? if you dont mind of course.


----------



## Hellfury (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 513, custom 24, Mira, SE Paul Allender, and Hollowbody 2 with Piezzo. You guys want pics? They're all unmodified and in perfect nick. . not vintage or anything


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> I have a 513, custom 24, Mira, SE Paul Allender, and Hollowbody 2 with Piezzo. You guys want pics? They're all unmodified and in perfect nick. . not vintage or anything



Yeah man pics please! 

Here's my recently obtained PRS SE Camo:







This thing sounds epic through my Marshall, shall sound even better once I get some Painkillers for it


----------



## ToniS (Sep 1, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> I have a 513, custom 24, Mira, SE Paul Allender, and Hollowbody 2 with Piezzo. You guys want pics? They're all unmodified and in perfect nick. . not vintage or anything



Yeah man, pics would be great


----------



## dewy (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Nitrobattery (Sep 2, 2009)

These are long since gone, but some of my old toys


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Used666 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> KICKASS GEAR



It's about time you headed over here Dennis 

As a warning to those on this forum.....prepare to be shock and awed at his ridiculously nice gear


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy fucking shit, I'm going on record saying "Dear Dennis, I hate you for that flamed hollow-body"


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 5, 2009)

Used666 said:


> It's about time you headed over here Dennis
> 
> As a warning to those on this forum.....prepare to be shock and awed at his ridiculously nice gear



haha hey bro! After beeing a little boared with pedals and back in the guitar GAS business i thought its nice to register here...!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 5, 2009)

That Custom 22/12 is utterly fantastic.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 5, 2009)

GazPots said:


> That Custom 22/12 is utterly fantastic.



The headstock is even more stunning, 12 pearl machine heads and maybe its my best looking guitar! It sounds even more stunning than it looks;-)


----------



## Used666 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> haha hey bro! After beeing a little boared with pedals and back in the guitar GAS business i thought its nice to register here...!



Ya I've stepped away from pedals almost entirely after getting my Axe FX. You should definitely check one out sometime.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 5, 2009)

Used666 said:


> Ya I've stepped away from pedals almost entirely after getting my Axe FX. You should definitely check one out sometime.



Beliefe it or not but our bass player sent me the Axe FX link 2 hours ago cause a guitar player was telling him how great this thing is, after hearing this from you too i might be forced to try one soon ;-) Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 5, 2009)

My trusty Custom 22  (DISCLAIMER: Some pictures may contain me).

















Kayzer said:


> Beliefe it or not but our bass player sent me the Axe FX link 2 hours ago cause a guitar player was telling him how great this thing is, after hearing this from you too i might be forced to try one soon ;-) Thanks for the tip!


 
I ordered one just yesterday  It arrives in two weeks, which is more or less the time it takes to read the manual...


----------



## rob_l (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are a few of mine... 

L-R-Front:Scarlet Cust. 22 1o top, Whale Blue CE24, Gray Black 513, Amber Johny Hiland... Back Warrior Classic II and Carvin Carved Top in back.




Hardtail 20th Cust. 22...




Cust 24, also in Scarlet...




Santana Yellow - MD...




And a Standard 24 in Vintage Orange...


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2009)

Rob, I take it on that last Standard 24, the pickup selector is a push/pull knob?


----------



## rob_l (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey man - All save for the Hiland, Santana and 513 use the standard 5-way rotary pup selector


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Hey man - All save for the Hiland, Santana and 513 use the standard 5-way rotary pup selector



Ah, so that's how they do it, I've always seen them with the 3 knobs but no real blade/switch so natural assumption was for a more aesthetic look - push pull, but that's a cooler way of doing it


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 6, 2009)

MFB said:


> Ah, so that's how they do it, I've always seen them with the 3 knobs but no real blade/switch so natural assumption was for a more aesthetic look - push pull, but that's a cooler way of doing it


 
I like the variety of tones, but ergonomically, the rotary switch is pretty fail. I swapped places between the volume knob and rotary switch, so the switch is closest to the bridge instead, and it's better but it's still not a very effiecient way of switching pickups.


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I like the variety of tones, but ergonomically, the rotary switch is pretty fail. I swapped places between the volume knob and rotary switch, so the switch is closest to the bridge instead, and it's better but it's still not a very effiecient way of switching pickups.



I can see it being viewed as a bad thing, from my standpoint as just a "PRS = sex" fan, it's not bad but I'm sure one screw up in a live situation and I would curse everyone I knew for having something so simple go so wrong


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 6, 2009)

MFB said:


> I can see it being viewed as a bad thing, from my standpoint as just a "PRS = sex" fan, it's not bad but I'm sure one screw up in a live situation and I would curse everyone I knew for having something so simple go so wrong


 
Yeah, I normally switch pickups very often with other guitars (especially during solos), but I've realized that for the songs I use my PRS on, I tend to do the whole solos with the same pickup all the way through, or leave holes in my compositions just for pickup switches.


----------



## ToniS (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ I hate the rotary switch in my PRS, have to change it for the 3-way selector soon..


----------



## hairychris (Sep 7, 2009)

Ummm... as I tend to keep mine on bridge only I don't worry about the rotary mayhem!

You can get some interesting sounds out of the 'middle' positions, but if you're a standard rock/metal bridge/neck/split guy they aren't as useful.


----------



## gcstudio (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ToniS (Sep 8, 2009)

^^Veeery nice Prism!


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## ToniS (Sep 14, 2009)

^^Pure awesomeness there John!


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 14, 2009)

tongarr said:


> ^^Pure awesomeness there John!


 
Thanks man  I recorded it on January 1 2008, maybe hangovers are good for getting that extra "feel" out


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 14, 2009)

My baby . . PRS 513 10 top




























Let me know what you guys think please

My Mira standard without birds














The Black sheep (price wise lol)

PRS SE Paul Allender


























The other PRSs that I'll take some decent pics of this weeked. . 

PRS Hollowbody2 10 top with birds and Piezzo






PRS Custom 24 with birds. . that stupid rotary switch will be changed soon. .


----------



## ToniS (Sep 15, 2009)

^^Very nice collection dude! And yeah, I hate the rotary switch too! Gonna change it soon.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 15, 2009)

Kayzer said:


>


Wow.  Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 15, 2009)

gonna take some high res pics of the 10 tops. . the finishes are insane. . and beatiful. .



tongarr said:


> ^^Very nice collection dude! And yeah, I hate the rotary switch too! Gonna change it soon.



thanks man

and same here lol. . but an authorised person. .I'm paranoid. . 

I don't let anyone touch the 10 tops  . . they're like children to me. . 

@Kayser. . what exact model is that? the finish is gorgeous. .

people can say what they want about PRS.. I love them. . 

I refuse to not put straplocks on any of them lol


----------



## Bren (Sep 15, 2009)

i love the Mira, its the only PRS i'd ever be able to afford!


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 15, 2009)

Holllowbody2 10 top with piezo 
































Let me know what you guys think please. .



Bren said:


> i love the Mira, its the only PRS i'd ever be able to afford!



thanks dudeyeah the Mira is a bang-for-your-buck PRS. .that's why I didn't buy the higher spec one. . 


Damn it's so light. .

Next up are better pics of the 513 10 top. .and the ce24

Ce24 with birds


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> Ce24 with birds


I want this so bad! I want to make the sex to that quilt!


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 16, 2009)

lol yeah it is rather pretty if I may say so myself 

that biatch of a rotary switch is going though

@ Kayser. . lol wow you're a good photographer. . I'm gonna kidnap u

Opinion:

Do you guys use the PRS cleaning products? Or other products? I use the PRS guitar cleaning spray stuff. . and Gibson fretboard conditioner. Secondly, what do you use to clean your frets and bridge and so on? I'm too nervous to use steel wool or anything lol

Thirdly, what basic modifications and/or upgrades (besides the rotary switch thing) would you recommend? (for the 513 and Mira and ce24) and what is the procedure? (if there is one)

Lastly, in your (the lot of you) opinion, would it be worth putting locking tuners on the SE Paul Allender? PRS or legit? rough price? all considering what the guitar is worth. . 

Thanx in advance


----------



## budda (Sep 16, 2009)

Justin, are you using a phone or a real camera? You have some sexy guitars... use a real camera so we can enjoy staring at them 

if you use the allender, might as well put quality pickups on it if the stock ones aren't cutting the mustard.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 16, 2009)

3.2mp phone camera lmao. must get my dad's eos40d. and yeah the pics don't quite capture the beauty. . .

I'm just worried about raping the image size limit

what I find Ironic is that Allender's REAL ce24 has EMGs lol. . curse PRS. .

The guitar was only $550 (got it on special) so would $200+ on pups really be worth it?


----------



## budda (Sep 16, 2009)

they'll be resized if the pic is too big.

1. why would you buy the pickups brand new
2. what don't you like about the sound it has now?


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 17, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> 3.2mp phone camera lmao. must get my dad's eos40d. and yeah the pics don't quite capture the beauty. . .
> 
> I'm just worried about raping the image size limit
> 
> ...


 
Well if you like the guitar it's obviously worth upgrading, I can't really see the problem here... If you think it's crap, sell it. It's cheap cause it's made in Korea, it doesn't mean that new pickups won't be an improvement. If those new pickups, for whatever reason, doesn't make the guitar any better just put the original pickups back in, sell the guitar and keep the new pickups for another time.


----------



## Harry (Sep 17, 2009)

Surprise this thread wasn't rated yet.
Some beautiful guitars in here guys, keep it up!


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 17, 2009)

budda said:


> they'll be resized if the pic is too big.
> 
> 1. why would you buy the pickups brand new
> 2. what don't you like about the sound it has now?



1.Finding 2nd hand stuff here is a bitch. . and I'm impatient 
2. The fact that the man himself doesn't use those pups lol he uses EMGs. I don't see a point in a sig guitar if it's not how he has it



JohnIce said:


> Well if you like the guitar it's obviously worth upgrading, I can't really see the problem here... If you think it's crap, sell it. It's cheap cause it's made in Korea, it doesn't mean that new pickups won't be an improvement. If those new pickups, for whatever reason, doesn't make the guitar any better just put the original pickups back in, sell the guitar and keep the new pickups for another time.


I reckoned that if installation was not to complicated or anything that it might be worth a try


----------



## Bleak (Sep 17, 2009)

There's mine. CE24. I've changed the rotary knob and pickups since this picture was taken, but I couldn't resist posting


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 17, 2009)

gcstudio said:


>


Sick!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 17, 2009)

Bleak said:


> There's mine. CE24. I've changed the rotary knob and pickups since this picture was taken, but I couldn't resist posting



What pickups did you change to and why if you don't mind me asking? how was the installation?

Question- Do you guys find the buttons on your PRSs to be crap? I do. . I replace them all with straplocks

Too many people try to convince me that changing the pups in a PRS is sacrilege. .


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 17, 2009)

I tried my first prs the other day and I'm still wondering... whats the point of the lower horn scallop?

I play mostly in a classical position and my hand never once traveled into the scallop and bumped into the section that wasn't carved out instead.

Just curious why you guys think the point of that is, besides that though I liked the guitar a hell of a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 18, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I tried my first prs the other day and I'm still wondering... whats the point of the lower horn scallop?
> 
> I play mostly in a classical position and my hand never once traveled into the scallop and bumped into the section that wasn't carved out instead.
> 
> Just curious why you guys think the point of that is, besides that though I liked the guitar a hell of a lot more than I thought I would.


 
If you sling the guitar low (like most PRS-wielding-look-at-us-we're-almost-exactly-like-Nickelback-honestly-bands), then your hand goes down on a steeper angle and the cutaway comes in handy.

I too liked the guitar a hell of a lot more than I thought I would, which was a royal pain cause all of a sudden I was living off bread and water trying to fund a Custom 22, and couldn't do anything about it.



Hellfury said:


> What pickups did you change to and why if you don't mind me asking? how was the installation?
> 
> Question- Do you guys find the buttons on your PRSs to be crap? I do. . I replace them all with straplocks
> 
> Too many people try to convince me that changing the pups in a PRS is sacrilege. .


 
I love the PRS strap buttons, they're huge! It was kind of a pain actually getting the strap _onto_ mine but then it hasn't come off once in 4 years.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 18, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I tried my first prs the other day and I'm still wondering... whats the point of the *lower horn scallop*?
> 
> I play mostly in a classical position and my hand never once traveled into the scallop and bumped into the section that wasn't carved out instead.
> 
> Just curious why you guys think the point of that is, besides that though I liked the guitar a hell of a lot more than I thought I would.



I also wonder about that. . I guess it's just a PRS thing. .


----------



## Bleak (Sep 19, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> What pickups did you change to and why if you don't mind me asking? how was the installation?
> 
> Question- Do you guys find the buttons on your PRSs to be crap? I do. . I replace them all with straplocks
> 
> Too many people try to convince me that changing the pups in a PRS is sacrilege. .




I just don't like the stock pickups in it. We didn't get along terribly well. Right now, I have a dimarzio evolution in the bridge, and I slapped the vintage bass back in the neck position to see how things would work. I'm not really sold on this combination yet, either. I'll like go with an Alnico II in the neck and a JB in the bridge. That works really well for me. If you want to change the pickups in your PRS - by all means, do it. There's no reason for you not to if you aren't 110% satisfied with your instrument. 

Strap buttons are good. They're pretty big, I had difficulty getting a strap on it the first few times, actually. I swap most guitars to strap locks, but never really felt like I needed to with this one.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 21, 2009)

PRS 513 "10 Top"







PRS Custom 24 with birds






*PRS Hollowbody2 with all extras(as far as I know) - (birds, "10 Top" , Gold Hardware, Piezo)*







PRS Mira without birds








If you guys want the original, stupidly large (6mb+) 2592x3888 images, let me know lol.cough budda cough


----------



## hairychris (Sep 23, 2009)

^

All 2008+?



Bleak said:


> I just don't like the stock pickups in it. We didn't get along terribly well. Right now, I have a dimarzio evolution in the bridge, and I slapped the vintage bass back in the neck position to see how things would work. I'm not really sold on this combination yet, either. I'll like go with an Alnico II in the neck and a JB in the bridge. That works really well for me. If you want to change the pickups in your PRS - by all means, do it. There's no reason for you not to if you aren't 110% satisfied with your instrument.
> 
> Strap buttons are good. They're pretty big, I had difficulty getting a strap on it the first few times, actually. I swap most guitars to strap locks, but never really felt like I needed to with this one.



Strap buttons are good. Unscrew them & screw in the strap if need be. They're pretty secure for gigs & stuff.

Pickups... Hmmm... HFS/VB isn't great. I went Bareknuckle Cold Sweats in my 24. Cu22 I can really recommend trying out PRS RP pickups. They're _really_ good fun.


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 29, 2009)

ce24 is 2008.rest are 2009

and I shall try


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 29, 2009)

Hellfury said:


> PRS 513 "10 Top"



That is easily the most badass prs I have ever seen! The inlays look sooooo much cooler imo along with the pups and the slightly longer scale length (could only be more badass if it was even longer!)

sick stuff, didn't even realize that prs existed.


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2009)

there ya go!


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 30, 2009)

glad you guys like them  Modern Eagle is next. . and I know a certain person who wants to sell his PRS Signature


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2009)

well you can send one of those other ones to me then, it was my birthday on friday and I see you didn't get me anything


----------



## hairychris (Sep 30, 2009)

Makes me want another PRS. Oh dear.

Not tried a ME but want to. The only time I had a go with 513 (BRW neck) I didn't like it.

Oooh: Paul Reed Smith PRS McCarty 2003 case docs RW Neck RARE on eBay (end time 04-Oct-09 19:30:14 BST)

Must. Resist!!!!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone wanna let me barrow their prs indefinitely? awesome guitars guys!


----------



## 7stringless (Oct 8, 2009)

I've owned a few PRS' over the years and pretty much dug them all...........but at that price it's hard to justify having 7 of them hanging around......especially to the better half. Here's 3 I managed to keep.
















I keep this 24 Custom in dropB. I actually just finished swapping the EMGs out for the Blackouts (Metal in the bridge). I'm using an EMG 25k blend pot rather than the toggle or 3 way rotary. I think it was meant for basses but works all the same. The benefits are no clunk when switching and you can play with the sweep between your bright and warm tones to make the transition into solo's sound seemless. I 've got the blend in the volume position and the volume in the usual switch position.......no tone control. I Also made new maple rings for it.........I bought the previous ones and the flame was verticle  It had been bothering me for 4 years And lastley, the covers and tuner buttons were switched to ebony.
















The SCT I keep in dropC. I did all the covers and rings in Mahogany and maple. Cream EMG 81/85 with a 3 position rotary switch (bridge/neck/mute) again in the volume position.











This one was an awsome find. It's a 92 CE24 Alder body with 1 piece trem. The top has faded to it's own unique colour and has 2 completely different sides. No attempt to match here.....one side has heavy quilt and the other has some sort of burl/flame/quilt mixture......with a few birds eye's. I've got D Activator X's in there....just finishing up some maple rings for this one (not a big fan of plastic). Also, the previous owner had Paul sign the back of the headstock at one of his events. Standard tuning for this one.


----------



## budda (Oct 8, 2009)

The blue singlecut has left the building! I see the red one is gone as well.

We have to have a mesa/VHT and PRS/customs party this summer!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 8, 2009)

7stringless said:


>



Those cream pickups look hot on this one!


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's my baby..2001 Whale Blue Custom 24 Artist Quilt special ordered with nickel hardware and ebony tuner buttons.


















Frank stands guard


----------



## thedownside (Oct 10, 2009)

my baritone with blackouts


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 11, 2009)

^^What's your stance on that MM bari? I was thinking about getting one but haven't had the chance to play one yet.


----------



## thedownside (Oct 11, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> ^^What's your stance on that MM bari? I was thinking about getting one but haven't had the chance to play one yet.



i'm sure there's better guitars out there, but it's the best guitar i've ever owned. it is perfect for me, and with the blackouts in it, it's just awesome. my only complaint is it doesnt come in other colors so i can get a second one


----------



## budda (Oct 11, 2009)

Sand it down and re-finish it!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 12, 2009)

At least it's a nice finish


----------



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

This topic coud use a little bump, no?

This is my 1992 PRS custom 24 (note the ebony fretboard, which was exceptional back then (and still is??)):


----------



## Oddkid (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr Girlfriend has an Akesson SE. I'm really impressed with it, well worth the money, great sound, very light and comfortable. I can hear it in the background at the minute while i'm typing, the better half is learning Sounds of a Playground Fading on it.


----------



## jakrentschler (Nov 15, 2012)

2001 CE22 dragon 1's


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 16, 2012)

Was going to post a pic... Realized I don't have a PRS...


----------



## morgdav (Nov 16, 2012)

PRS Custom 24 Artist Package


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 16, 2012)

morgdav said:


> PRS Custom 24 Artist Package



Damn that top looks gorgeous, any chance we could see more/better pics please?  Looks like a beauty but there is so much reflection in that shot it is covering up half of the artist-grade top!


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 16, 2012)

From the title of this post, I thought it was something about floyd roses on a prs at first glance.

oh well here if my eriza burst cu24:


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 17, 2012)

I shouldn't have come to this thread... so many nice guitars


----------



## Joelan (Nov 17, 2012)

My lovely P22 in Purple Hazel


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been considering refinishing my CE-22 from a trans blue to a really vibrant green. The same colour that you see on the inside of an Xbox 360 game case.


----------



## pawel (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my CE24


----------



## arcadia fades (Nov 17, 2012)

My artist Custom 24.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 17, 2012)

My employee guitar


----------



## ROAR (Nov 17, 2012)

unfinished necks = perfection


----------



## Riffer (Nov 17, 2012)

ROAR said:


> unfinished necks = perfection


 It feels like silk my friend....silk.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 17, 2012)

I've had a chance to play one PRS with a neck like that,
and a Petrucci model with an unfinished rosewood. 
They were astounding, but the PRS was impeccable.


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 20, 2012)

My "battle damaged" 91 CE:


----------



## Rojne (Nov 20, 2012)

damn I need a PRS..


----------



## Seanthesheep (Nov 23, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## Seanthesheep (Nov 23, 2012)

Ill pictures of my 2011 CU24 later on but damn. Gas for a whale blue, rosewood necked PRS is thrugh the roof. Might have to start saving for an ME Quattro


----------



## absolutorigin (Nov 23, 2012)

PRS makes awesome stuff. Some lovely guitars in this thread as expected. I've posted these before, but it doesn't hurt to post again . Love these guitars .

Signature Limited:






Quatro:






No doubt the neck is my favorite feature.


----------



## satchmo72 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been an Ibanez guy up to this point but the acquisition of this has showed me a world beyond. It plays incredible, sounds incredible and is built extremely well. Plus, it's different. 2012 CU24 in Blue Crab Fog.


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a very cool finish SatchMo. Great touch with the white headstock too!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 27, 2012)

That fade is sexy as hell absolutorigin!


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful color, weird name though


----------



## MikeH (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread makes me hate myself.


----------



## satchmo72 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. The back and neck are also white which at first I was not too sure about but now I have come to like it.



satchmo72 said:


> I have been an Ibanez guy up to this point but the acquisition of this has showed me a world beyond. It plays incredible, sounds incredible and is built extremely well. Plus, it's different. 2012 CU24 in Blue Crab Fog.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have to get a PRS soon...gas levels rising especially after playing like 6 yesterday mmm

might be time to hunt down a SC or a custom 22 once I have some money.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Nov 27, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> I think I'm gonna have to get a PRS soon...gas levels rising especially after playing like 6 yesterday mmm
> 
> might be time to hunt down a SC or a custom 22 once I have some money.



do eeettttttt!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> do eeettttttt!!!!!!


I probably will


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 27, 2012)

Anybody from the MD/DC/VA area wanna storm the factory and take all the guitars by force??? SOOOOOO MUCH GAS IT HURTS


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 27, 2012)

I was trying to sell this, but I dont think Im going to be able to. Its plain but lovely


----------



## jdeathkelly (Nov 27, 2012)

This doesn't help my PRS GAS at all. I played my first PRS on Sunday, and now I can't get it out of my head.

I need a better job.


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 27, 2012)

So anyone play the Swamp Ash Special with the Narrowfield Pups? I'm very smitten by one of those currently. Just never really played a PRS and not sure for one thing how chunky/fat the neck on something like that might be.

Watched a bunch of Youtube reviews and it seems pretty versatile.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> So anyone play the Swamp Ash Special with the Narrowfield Pups? I'm very smitten by one of those currently. Just never really played a PRS and not sure for one thing how chunky/fat the neck on something like that might be.
> 
> Watched a bunch of Youtube reviews and it seems pretty versatile.


I played one last year, not sure if it had the narrowfields but it was the swamp ash special for sure. Neck felt better to me than the CU24's and SC's I played at the same time, it was a little less chunky than those, at least felt like it to me. I really liked it when I played it.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 27, 2012)

PRS SE Mike Mushok | Facebook







Mushok action anyone? This is right when I first got it and it still had the tags on it haha.


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 28, 2012)

brynotherhino said:


> I was trying to sell this, but I dont think Im going to be able to. Its plain but lovely



If that is a us made sc 250 with a wide thin and not an se, get at me if you want to move it.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 28, 2012)

My dad's 25th Anni:


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 29, 2012)

This thread is evil. It's mainly Matt's fault.... I just bought my 1st PRS.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 30, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> This thread is evil. It's mainly Matt's fault.... I just bought my 1st PRS.



Ha you never responded to my PM, glad to see I "helped" push you in the right direction!  Hope you love it dude, that shop is fantastic to deal with!  I definitely want to see more pics of it when you get it, Mike!


----------



## EOT (Dec 1, 2012)

20th C22 10 top in (i believe) vintage natural


----------



## michu123PL (Dec 1, 2012)

pawel said:


>



Well, this is officialy my guitar now. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## Philligan (Dec 1, 2012)

EOT said:


> 20th C22 10 top in (i believe) vintage natural



Man, I wouldn't change a thing about that guitar.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh my god, this thread is sooooo bad for ma GAS!
Can't wait to get a CU24!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 2, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Man, I wouldn't change a thing about that guitar.



No doubt! That thing is sexy!!!


----------



## EOT (Dec 2, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Man, I wouldn't change a thing about that guitar.





HighGain510 said:


> No doubt! That thing is sexy!!!



Thanks! I don't plan on changing anything It's almost perfect as is. Except for maybe that 5 way rotary pickup switch... But I don't gig it so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Hirschberger (Dec 4, 2012)

Man, I really need to get my hands on a Custom 24. Too bad they seem to be hard to find in music stores, let alone one with a pattern thin neck for my small hands!

I'm sure I'll find one eventually.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 5, 2012)

Accidently deleted the picture on the previous page


----------



## jakrentschler (Dec 5, 2012)

PRS CE22 in Emerald Green with dragon 1 pickups! soon to be bare knuckle black hawks.


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 6, 2012)

EOT said:


> 20th C22 10 top in (i believe) vintage natural



I have heard that PRS uses nearly artist grade tops for the natural maple tops. It makes sense since they aren't black stained and back sanded for the popped grain look. They look so damn pretty on their own, no stain required.


----------



## nick911sc (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my 2005 left handed PRS Custom 22. Build date End of April 2005, last month that they stopped making lefties until recently. I contact PRS, but they wouldn't tell me if it was the last one out of the factory.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 11, 2012)

NGD thread posted but here's my 1st PRS


----------



## themike (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess should take some photos for this thread, eh?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I guess should take some photos for this thread, eh?



I'll be posting a few more myself when I pick up the Predator this weekend!


----------



## themike (Dec 12, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I'll be posting a few more myself when I pick up the Predator this weekend!


 
I took out your birthday guitar last night just to check it over and it smells amazing from being in the case so long. Also the fingerboard is so dark that if I didn't know the specs I would have said it was ebony.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I took out your birthday guitar last night just to check it over and it smells amazing from being in the case so long. Also the fingerboard is so dark that if I didn't know the specs I would have said it was ebony.



Yeah I love the PRS "new guitar smell", if you keep them in the case when you're not playing them they seem to retain it for quite a while too!  Mmmmm it's almost like free aroma therapy!  Soon my precious....


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup, mine smells much sweeter then Wasabi


----------



## Riffer (Dec 12, 2012)

I might be posting something in this thread in the next few days!


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Dec 12, 2012)

first post, but 2012 PRS Custom 24 w/ a pattern thin profile, and the radiused 59/09 bobbins. Blue Crab Blue, and my pride and joy. (also, guitar center platinum stock photos do far better at capturing the figure of the flame than I can.)


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

I've never been a PRS guy ,but you guys are giving me GAS XD


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's... beaaaautfiul!


----------



## Riffer (Dec 17, 2012)

1812 Korina Limited!!!!


----------



## McGilli (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Stemp Fester (Dec 20, 2012)

This thread has far too little Eriza Verde... I'll do my best to correct that...

My Custom 24


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! I've been digging the Eriza Verde tops. But it's kind of hard to judge how bright the green really is in person. It seems to look different in a lot of pictures. Is there 1 pic you would say is a accurate representation of the color?


----------



## Syrinx (Dec 20, 2012)

This is currently out for delivery


----------



## protest (Dec 20, 2012)

Philligan said:


> My dad's 25th Anni:



Holy crap


----------



## Cybertrolha (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Stemp Fester (Dec 20, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> Nice! I've been digging the Eriza Verde tops. But it's kind of hard to judge how bright the green really is in person. It seems to look different in a lot of pictures. Is there 1 pic you would say is a accurate representation of the color?


 
All of them really tbh... the camera does make it look a touch brighter but the finish is very 3D-ish and changes a lot depending on how you view it. It's like a multi-green Mystic Dream!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cybertrolha said:


>



Love it! I had an old black standard just like this!


----------



## Cybertrolha (Dec 22, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Love it! I had an old black standard just like this!



thanks! here's another lousy photo
http://postimage.org/image/b6a5ruut3/full/


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 23, 2012)

Stemp Fester said:


> This thread has far too little Eriza Verde... I'll do my best to correct that...
> 
> My Custom 24



hey, what are you doing with my guitar? 







theres my 10-top 2011 CU24 in eriza verde with a new strap I recently bought for it


----------



## DeathCubeK (Dec 23, 2012)

Stemp Fester said:


> This thread has far too little Eriza Verde... I'll do my best to correct that...
> 
> My Custom 24



This is the most beautiful guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 23, 2012)

I can hear my bank account whimper as I look through this thread.


----------



## satchmo72 (Dec 25, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I love the PRS "new guitar smell", if you keep them in the case when you're not playing them they seem to retain it for quite a while too!  Mmmmm it's almost like free aroma therapy!  Soon my precious....



So it's not just me??? Mine had that smell too but I leave it out and it is slowly disappearing. The date code on my guitar was just a couple of weeks before I got it, if that. It smelled strong, like the paint hadn't dried!!!! Not that I mind having something THAT new!!!


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 25, 2012)

WHY did I click on this thread!?


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 25, 2012)

My 1992 PRS CE24... I've played this one A LOT! As if you couldn't tell


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Dec 31, 2012)

'99 lefty McCarty


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jan 5, 2013)

My first PRS


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally posting in here.  My Tremonti 10-top.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 3, 2013)

This thread is killing me, I have to get a PRS soon!!!


----------



## Koop (Feb 3, 2013)

JPMike said:


> This thread is killing me, I have to get a PRS soon!!!



I know right? So damn beautiful!


----------

